# Can Vnc Hack Be Stop?



## jf74 (Jan 7, 2008)

can't anyone give me info here, today my pc got hack. the hacker enter my pc using vnc remote desktop. i had and old version running 3.2 i beleived, i need to know if it safe to use this program to control my pc remotely, i seen many video of hackers that manage to bypass the password. this hacker try to copy my files this morning but i notice the minute he try something i stop him and remove vnc for good, now i got the newer version but scared that he might be able to get in again, i removed the open port on my router too,, 

so my question is it safe to use the last version of vnc or is there too mutch danger to get hacked again!?

thx to all for the reply..


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi jf74, sorry to hear that your computer got hacked. I think you'll probably want to run an antivirus scanner and spyware scanner too, just in case.

Have you considered switching to using Windows Remote Desktop instead of VNC? I've found it to be much more stable and useful than when I was using RealVNC.

You can find more info on setting this up here

If that's not a viable alternative, I would switch programs from real (which I'm assuming you were using) to UltraVNC or TightVNC. I don't think these programs had the same problem as real did.


----------



## jf74 (Jan 7, 2008)

thx for the reply, do i have to open ports on the rooter for the windows remote program?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes, but this is the case with any program. The difference is that unless you check to make sure there aren't any vulnerabilities with whatever VNC program you use, you're susceptible to getting hacked if someone finds an exploit. If someone finds a way into the windows remote desktop, you'll get the patch in the automatic updates.


----------



## jf74 (Jan 7, 2008)

*What the hacker try to do?*

Can anyone tell me why the hacker try to hack my pc with vnc and then the first thing he tried is going on a site called www.sendfiles.com or sendfiles.net, im not sure exacly witch one was is, can't remember but yes he tried to go on this site and try to download a program, i stop him right before he click open,, what was his plans???? was he stealing info of my pc??


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm guessing yes... he was probably trying to take a certain file or folder but couldn't tunnel through the out to the internet so he was using one of those free file hosting services to take it.


----------



## jf74 (Jan 7, 2008)

Fox said:


> I'm guessing yes... he was probably trying to take a certain file or folder but couldn't tunnel through the out to the internet so he was using one of those free file hosting services to take it.


cool, thx for the info, ill be more carefull.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You can also use logmein on the internet which is secure. You can easily disable the service running on your PC and you can control your PC anywhere from a location with the internet.


----------



## jf74 (Jan 7, 2008)

is it free?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes its free and very easy to use


----------



## jf74 (Jan 7, 2008)

cool, so you say it's safe, i can keep logmein allways on and no one will acess it?? it be great because it will save me alot of prob..


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, you first access your account via a username and password, then you can enable a access code on your computer so when you come to login to it, you need to enter the access code, then depending on your setup, enter a windows username and password.


----------



## jf74 (Jan 7, 2008)

carsey said:


> Yes, you first access your account via a username and password, then you can enable a access code on your computer so when you come to login to it, you need to enter the access code, then depending on your setup, enter a windows username and password.



thx for the help, can't believed i have to change my way for accesing my computer to do my work at home. hacker can be usefull butt man some are anoying. all im saying is they have to respect people privacy.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

To be honest, i dont think a hacker would really care whos PC they are hacking if they can extract personal details from your PC and sell them for a few buck on the black market.


----------



## jf74 (Jan 7, 2008)

well since my pc where attack all password where change. i keep track everyday just to make sure!


----------

